# Dialing 90x telephone numbers in Spain



## kaluza (Jun 3, 2017)

Whenever I try to dial a 90x number from my Simyo mobile, it plays a nice message in spanish and then hangs up. My understanding of spanish is too poor to decipher what it is telling me, however, I gather that 90x and 80x numbers are 'special' and presumably my sim card isn't allowing for it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_numbers_in_Spain#Other_numbers

"800 and 900 numbers are freephone numbers in Spain. They are usually available from landlines but not from mobiles. 901 and 902 numbers are Non Geographic Numbers. These have been widely introduced by the call centres of large multinational European businesses. Unlike other normal Spanish phone numbers beginning 910 onwards, 901 and 902 numbers are always excluded from inclusive call bundles on Spanish landlines and mobiles. 902 numbers are also extremely expensive to call from Spanish mobiles."


I've scoured my simyo account page and app and cannot find anything about enabling access to these numbers. Is it possible they are blocked outright and I must get a different provider if I want to call them?

I just want to call Cigna and all they have is 902 numbers


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

kaluza said:


> Whenever I try to dial a 90x number from my Simyo mobile, it plays a nice message in spanish and then hangs up. My understanding of spanish is too poor to decipher what it is telling me, however, I gather that 90x and 80x numbers are 'special' and presumably my sim card isn't allowing for it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_numbers_in_Spain#Other_numbers
> 
> ...


Hola 

Google is your friend - Google "Say no to 902 spain" and you will be given sites that you can find the cheap local number alternatives 

Davexf


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

902 calls made within Spain are charged as ’long distance’ calls. So all calls are the equivalent charge of calling, say from Malaga to Madrid. That applies even if the other phone is in the house next door.

I understand the advantage to the user using a 902 number is that they can redirect the calls. So maybe the call is answered in their office during working hours can be re-directed to someone's home at other times.

Using, ‘say no to 902’ and getting a normal fixed line number may only therefore work some of the time.

I know that at least some mobiles with accounts i other countries, do not connect when calls are made from Spain. Example a person on holiday from UK trying to call a 902 Number,


----------



## kaluza (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you davexf. Cigna has some "normal" numbers in that database. It didn't occur to me to look for alternative numbers.

I still don't know how to make my mobile dial these numbers if I ever have to, but hopefully I never will...

yikes...
https://www.simyo.es/documentos/2011-tarifasespeciales.pdf


----------

